# Toggin' January 17th or 18th?



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Just throwing it out there... No charter, just a party boat trip. Sure its colder than a witch's tit out there right now, but we're due for another warm up! No marathons, just an eight hour day trip to throw some blackfish in the box. Its only a four fish limit in NJ, but I think Delaware is a little more generous. Three paychecks this month, plus I've got MLK Day off! All we need is for all the variables to coagulate on that special day! Hey, it could happen....


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I won't pay to go toggin with a four fish limit, but I'll go on a mudhole wreck trip if you are interested.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey MJ & DOF,*

Keep us posted on this trip. Wreck fishing is all there is around here this time of year. As I'm going nucking futts I'm game for anything. Hey Duke, you going on the Doris Mae on Sunday?....Tightlines


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Doris Mae on Sunday....*

*Cancelled*


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jamey!

How did you make out on your last Mudhole Trip? The Mudhole used to be covered with ling in the winter, but I think even these babies have been overfished by the commercial guys. We were at the Mudhole for one of Capt Bogus' famous inshore tuna trips (saw one football bluefin caught, but it had to be released because he had already reached his quota!) I remember seeing a dead ling float by, then another... I looked out and there were dead fish floatin by every wenty feet or so as far as you could see. Then I saw the trawler off towards the horizon. They must have been culling the bycatch.... One guy did start bottom fishing and caught two nice ling (but it was summer time, and ling are supposed to be mushy during the warm months... a lot of guys call them snots.) Maybe he made soup out of them...

Anyway, I'm open to a Mudhole trip if they've been catching anything there...


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greeting Hat!

Howling winds and 20 degrees outside -- you should be grateful they cancelled!


----------

